# Drill Team Maneuvers



## GeenasGQ (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey! I'm hopefully directing a drill team this late winter/ early spring and I was wondering if anyone had any cool drill team maneuvers we could try to put into our pattern? we will be having twelve students participating and this will be a western drill team. it is all youth riders, but they are the most experienced riders in the lesson program. All riders are given the invitation by their instructor and only to riders that the instructor feels could handle a horse in a large group walk, trot, canter with space and has the attention span to take in the "elite" work that we will be doing.

Thanks for any ideas in advance! :]


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

If you look for the Montana Stampede Riders on facebook some of our drills are up there. Your state drill team should have handbooks with patterns and there's tons online. Be ware that state and national flags have very specific rules. 

here are some of my favorites: 

http://www.horsechannel.com/images/horse-exclusives/advanced-drills.pdf

http://www.horsechannel.com/images/horse-exclusives/crossing-paths-drills.pdf


----------



## GeenasGQ (Dec 22, 2010)

as far as I know, we don't have a state drill team?

and that site that you posted is the only one I've been able to find for two years...


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I watched a demonstration of the Canadian Cowgirls a few times, and one time during a meet and greet. At the meet and greet, the lady said that if the girls are having a hard time getting the pattern down pat, she will make them all get off and dismount to do the pattern on foot. She realized that the women would catch on faster if it was their own breath that they were wasting, and not the horses._


----------



## GeenasGQ (Dec 22, 2010)

haha yeah. actually, what we did lat year was we had the kids ride around on broomsticks to symbolize a little bit more length so they could start getting their spacing down and everything. when we got on the horses, they already knew most of the pattern-it was just tweaks from there on.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Try this one? 

http://wsedta.org/Drill Maneuvers Descriptions & Diagrams rev01.08.pdf


----------

